# Happy Birthday HeresJohnny



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's to you HJ
Happy Bday Hope it's a good one!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

hey hey hey Happy Birthday today. Hope you have a wonderful cool awsome day today. Maybe go to a halloween store and get you something just for you....or your haunt LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Birthday wishes to you!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday HJ.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

***singing loudly****
They say it's your birthday.....na-na-na-na-na
It's (not) my birthday too~~~~~
Go buy yourself something scarey....
It's our gift to* YOU!*

Happy Birthday HJ!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday HJ!!! Enjoy!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Johnny!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, HJ.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday to the guy I share a Birthday with  
Hope you are having a good one HJ.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think that sums it up!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday HJ!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happpy Birrrtthhhddaaayyyyy


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya HJ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday To You


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I made sure I got some monster mud time in on the day, and I'm gonna get my present from Spirit tomorrow if there open!


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy belated birthday wishes HJ, so what are you getting youself from Spirit?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes HJ, so what are you getting youself from Spirit?


Hey Vlad, I want to check out the $20 talking pair of skulls. I called today and they are open, only a few minutes away, just need to make the time now :googly:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The gemmy ones? I have them, they're nice.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Not sure, these are the ones, and they are $29, not $20. Wonder if they can be hacked?
http://www.spirithalloween.com/decor_animatronics/talking-skulls/#


----------

